
Ask HN: Is YC ever planning on opening an international incubator? - Kepler-31b
If YC opened up an international office&#x2F;incubator that would be wonderful. I think many of us here are worried. An international office would open up a vessel to US investors, and people could work from the alternate country without having to worry about the US visa system.<p>A primary candidate is Canada, obviously, but there are many other options also. I really think it&#x27;s worth thinking about, the only reason I haven&#x27;t launched a company yet is because of visa issues.
======
gus_massa
You can probably ask to info@ycombinator.com

My (uninformed) guess is no. They use to have a Silicon Valley and a Boston
batch each year, but later they decided to run all the batchs in the SV
location.

